# How do i convert from .bas to .exe



## cykx (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, this is my first post here. Im a bit of a computer geek and have just finished a prgrom in Qbasic. Yes, i know its old. I would like to know how I can convert it to an exe, so it can be run without Qbasic. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 20, 2004)

When I used QBASIC last....you could just make it an .EXE in the QBASIC....U have to compile the program into an .EXE export it


----------



## cykx (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you very much but im sort of a n00b to the whole programming world, to a point. But ok. How do i compile? just change the extension ?


----------



## cykx (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, I found a compiler. Thank You. My program is running nicely as an exe.    Im happy.


----------



## ZER0X (Oct 20, 2004)

cykx said:
			
		

> Ok, I found a compiler. Thank You. My program is running nicely as an exe.    Im happy.



Well I knew that QBASIC came with a compiler  ....glad I could help


----------

